# What breeds are we??



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,

I have a small flock of Pigeons I have absolutly no Idea what they are(if purebred), or what is in them(if mixed breeds).
I got them from an older Italian Lady in town who used them for food but after her husband died the birds got too much work for her and sold them to me. She said she bought 3 different pairs of pigeons at a sale a few years back(none of them homers), and just let them mingle, I must say they do look neat.

One of the Black ones:









1 black'n white and 1 red'n white:









a black'n white with lightly feathered feet:









a red'n white with a crested bird:


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

continued.......

2 very cute looking short faced red'n whites









my fave, a white bird where only the base of the tail is black:









another black'n white:









and another red'n white:









Would love it if someone could give me any hints on what they are.

Anna


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

To me they look like some breeds of tumblers (short faced) or rollers (i think parlors)...


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

The one on the right in the top pic, has a band on. Can you read what it says? Could this be one of the original birds the lady bought, cuz it doesn't sound to me like she would have bothered to band them, lol? It's the only one I see with a band on...but that would help you identify that bird's type I think. They're all cute anyway


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

The one with the band is one of my own homers, they are in my youngster pen and I could not get that homer to move so I could only have the black one in the pic(and the camera wouldn't focus any closer).

The grey bird in Pic#3 of Post 1 also is one of my 07 homers, and the grizzle in the back of pic#2 in post 2 as well.

They are all rather heavy fliers and don't fly much, seem absolutly helpless when given the choice to fly outside the enclosure and wont find their way back in if they do go out. Absolutly not predator smart either(had 30 + of them now I only have those in the pics + 2 not so photogenic/cooperative black ones). None of them tumble or roll in any way either.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I have no idea what breed they are, but just had to comment and say that the short-faced pair are just adorable. I dont mean to be so straightforward and blunt but would you be willing to let go of them? I figured it wouldnt hurt to ask.

Thanks,
Christopher


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

The large black pigeon and the last look like my king pigeon and king mix. Especially the black one next to the homer because he's so much bigger. This would make sense if some of the birds were raised for food. Kings are also poor flyers because they are heavy. I have found that they make great companions once they get used to you and I really love mine. They aren't fancy birds but I think they are really beautiful. Of course this is just a guess and I have really enjoyed looking at your beautiful birds.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

The short faced ones are soooooooooo cute! Where can I get short faced birds I DEFINETELY want some? Do your breed? I would love to buy some! 

Did you say she was using them as food? She was eating them?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

they look like king mixes (25% king) and some fast breeding large commons. they must be good breeders so i suggest u keep them for fostering eggs.


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Shouldn't king mixes be larger then homers? 
These guys sure aren't, even when dressed out. They are very loosly feathered compared to homers. I should put one of my adult homers in as comparison, cause they dwarf these mixed breed pretties.

The only ones that have been breeding from these guys was the white one with a hen of the same markings(just with a red tail). So far they had no luck. I think the 2 short faced ones are hens, they aren't doing anything.
The black one is male and has raised one baby so far, I think with one of the red'n whites with the large amount of white on them. 

I tried fostering with them but they quit sitting if I just dare as to enter their barn. I have my Doves for fostering(they adopt anything, no matter how old it is).
I believe most of these guys are hens, the lady I got them from didn't know what was what so I just went through her shed with a net and took with me whatever was in the Net.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

In my research of kings I found that they can get up to 3.5 pounds. Mine are certainly not. Mine are utility kings so it may be show kings that get so big. Papa Rob, who we think is pure bred, is only about two pounds. Rainbow who is a feral/ king mix is about quarter pound lighter. We went to a feed store a few weeks ago and they had a king pair that look smaller than mine.

I was also only commenting on the first and last pictures. Kings don't have short beaks so the others could be mixed but I don't know enough to guess. I only have king experience so I'm sure someone else will have more to say about the others. They are all beautiful and I hope you figure it out


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Mixed bag*

Looks like you have homers the large bird in the first picture does not look like a king to me but i realy can't tell. The smaller birds look like Birmingham Rollers and very nice looking. .GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad they are in a place were they can just be and don't need to worry about which one is next for dinner. 
They are very pretty pigeons.


----------

